# DIRECTV2PC Activation Key



## Bryanw80 (Nov 23, 2008)

I accidentally deleted my key to install DIRECTV2PC. Went back to enter my name and email again since it says you can get 2 keys. I still have not received it from Direct TV? Is there any other way to get one or find out why I have not received it yet. I received the first one instantly, but the second is not showing up? Thanks


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I would either try it again by requesting it (even tho you have already doen it for a second key), or email support and see if they can help.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

download again with a different email address. i did it yesterday.


----------



## Spazzman (Oct 8, 2006)

Bryanw80 said:


> I accidentally deleted my key to install DIRECTV2PC. Went back to enter my name and email again since it says you can get 2 keys. I still have not received it from Direct TV? Is there any other way to get one or find out why I have not received it yet. I received the first one instantly, but the second is not showing up? Thanks


I would register a free email account some where and put your middle initial in your name and then just ask for another key. They are only tracking the numer of keys by your e-mail address...


----------



## nosnih (Nov 25, 2008)

Every time you register for a directv2pc activation key, you must download the program again. 

You will not receive the activation key until you download directv2pc.exe. The cyberlink server tracks the download, and when it completes, the email is sent to you.


----------



## Bryanw80 (Nov 23, 2008)

nosnih said:


> Every time you register for a directv2pc activation key, you must download the program again.
> 
> You will not receive the activation key until you download directv2pc.exe. The cyberlink server tracks the download, and when it completes, the email is sent to you.


This is correct, worked like a charm


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

nosnih said:


> Every time you register for a directv2pc activation key, you must download the program again.


But you don't need to actually let it finish. You just need to start the download, then you can cancel it.

You'll still get the key.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Throckmorton said:


> But you don't need to actually let it finish. You just need to start the download, then you can cancel it.
> 
> You'll still get the key.


"Not always".
My Keys would come right AFTER I finished the download.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "Not always".
> My Keys would come right AFTER I finished the download.


Understood, but it is more a matter of timing. When I made the realization was when I once received the key _before_ the DL was complete. It probably depends on server load more than anything else.

I have canceled every subsequent download and still received a key within a few minutes.

There are probably several reasons why you may not receive a key but canceling the DL isn't one of them.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Throckmorton said:


> Understood, but it is more a matter of timing. When I made the realization was when I once received the key _before_ the DL was complete. It probably depends on server load more than anything else.
> 
> I have canceled every subsequent download and still received a key within a few minutes.
> 
> There are probably several reasons why you may not receive a key but canceling the DL isn't one of them.


"OK", but if someone does have a problem getting a key [many have], then they should wait for the download to complete.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "OK", but if someone does have a problem getting a key [many have], then they should wait for the download to complete.


Sure... Even though it won't matter.


----------

